# Scandaroon



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

A scandroon pigeon


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

***Looking good .*** How are the rest doing ? The older cock is really nice I think.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes older cock is nice all doing good have 8 eggs on them


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice birds. I was thinking of getting this breed at one time, but have not done enough research. How has your experience with them been?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had scandroons only a short time my frist pair I got from a gentleman in Alabama. I recently got some more from my friend red check 200 I have to say they are excellent parents and very unique birds and I am realy enjoying them.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, they certainly are good looking birds. As I said, I have not studied them at all, but I really like their looks. Do you fly them at all or are they just show birds?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice bird friend


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

No I have not flown them yet they do fly well I had some in a show every one was imprest with them


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

By the looks of them, I bet they are graceful flyers.


----------

